# wheel offset!!! new wheels



## Cruze76 (Jun 5, 2012)

this is a picture of it photoshopped lowered and with my rims on it i have








[/QUOTE]


----------



## Sk8ermarc (Apr 10, 2012)

I don't know the answer but what are those rims? I'm looking for some like this


----------



## Cruze76 (Jun 5, 2012)

sorry they dont produce these anymore but there zinik sofi 2's... but there are wheels that are close to the same thing made by same company

Zinik wheels and Zinik custom rims - Ruffino Black

there 330 a rim there wheel and tire package on there is around 1900 mine was around 2300 i have nitto gens and there smaller tire


----------



## cmackvr6 (Mar 5, 2012)

If you can make it work, that will look awesome.


----------



## Cruze76 (Jun 5, 2012)

ooo i can make it fit i just dunno how much offset the cruzes can go up to i dont want to have 2 inchs of tire sticking out hahaha


----------



## Nobody (Feb 12, 2012)

8.5 eh? If you do this let me know.... I almost bought a set of 18x8.5 offset 25


----------



## Cruze76 (Jun 5, 2012)

no there 20x7.5's


----------



## Nobody (Feb 12, 2012)

oh the link provided showed 8.5, i got excited... :/


----------



## Cruze76 (Jun 5, 2012)

well those are probly 8.5's mine are the older ones from last year


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

stock offset is 42 and the eco whell is 7in wide so if its 7.5 wide your gonna be sticking out already lol


----------



## Cruze76 (Jun 5, 2012)

doesnt matter how wide the wheel is.. my wheels are 42mm so its gonna be the same its just the adapters are .75 inchs so thats what i got to see how far it will stick out..but thanks for letting me know the stock offset!!


----------

